# For Sale: Hensley Arrow Hitch



## JohnnyT (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,
Would anyone be interested in buying my used Hensley Arrow hitch?
Since we no longer have a travel trailer and we have no use for it.
The hitch is over $3,000 new but we're asking $1,000.... firm (Plus shipping)

The hitch itself would come complete and is in excellent condition.
The only thing I did to it was paint it black because 
they come from the factory..... orange!

For more info check out their site at WWW.NOSWAY.COM

If you have any questions, please let me know.
563-556-5566
John T


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

JohnnyT said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be interested in buying my used Hensley Arrow hitch?
> Since we no longer have a travel trailer and we have no use for it.
> The hitch is over $3,000 new but we're asking $1,000.... firm
> ...


Where are you located and how old is the hitch?
Dave


----------



## JohnnyT (Jan 7, 2015)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be interested in buying my used Hensley Arrow hitch?
> Since we no longer have a travel trailer and we have no use for it.
> The hitch is over $3,000 new but we're asking $1,000.... firm
> ...


Where are you located and how old is the hitch?
Dave
[/quote]

Good morning Dave,
I'm located in Dubuque Iowa. As far as how old the hitch is, I'm not real sure. We bought it from Hensley as a reconditioned unit and have owned it for about 6 years.
The only concern I have is how to ship it....It's heavy.
But I'm sure we can come up with something.

Any more questions let me know,
John T


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

JohnnyT said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be interested in buying my used Hensley Arrow hitch?
> Since we no longer have a travel trailer and we have no use for it.
> The hitch is over $3,000 new but we're asking $1,000.... firm
> ...


Where are you located and how old is the hitch?
Dave
[/quote]

Good morning Dave,
I'm located in Dubuque Iowa. As far as how old the hitch is, I'm not real sure. We bought it from Hensley as a reconditioned unit and have owned it for about 6 years.
The only concern I have is how to ship it....It's HEAVY.
But I'm sure we can come up with something.

Any more questions let me know,
John T
[/quote]
John,
That is a concern, also adds to tongue weight.
We still have a decision to make if we are going to keep our Outback or downsize. I passed up on one locally 
a few years ago, should have bought it. I am just inquiring at this point in time, hoping for one closer.
Dave


----------



## JohnnyT (Jan 7, 2015)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be interested in buying my used Hensley Arrow hitch?
> Since we no longer have a travel trailer and we have no use for it.
> The hitch is over $3,000 new but we're asking $1,000.... firm
> ...


Where are you located and how old is the hitch?
Dave
[/quote]

Good morning Dave,
I'm located in Dubuque Iowa. As far as how old the hitch is, I'm not real sure. We bought it from Hensley as a reconditioned unit and have owned it for about 6 years.
The only concern I have is how to ship it....It's HEAVY.
But I'm sure we can come up with something.

Any more questions let me know,
John T
[/quote]
John,
That is a concern, also adds to tongue weight.
We still have a decision to make if we are going to keep our Outback or downsize. I passed up on one locally 
a few years ago, should have bought it. I am just inquiring at this point in time, hoping for one closer.
Dave
[/quote]

If you change your mind you know where to find me.
Thanks for looking.


----------

